# Osteosarcoma



## Emmylou (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi everyone. 

My 10 and 1/2 year old golden has just been diagnosed with bone cancer. She still seems happy and lively in herself but she has lumps appearing and getting bigger all over. They removed one off of her tongue but werent able to remove the others under her arms as they are too close to tissue. Has anyone lost a dog to this and how long should i expect to have her around? Its not sunk in yet as she is still herself i am thinking i still have loads of time with her but my heart is breaking that she might not be around for much longer. Thank you


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

I lost one to lymphomas and it didn't take long, about 6 months and she was going to chemo, I would just give her the queen treatment, cause I don't think anyone can give you a good time frame. It's going to depend on her body. I wish you both the best. Enjoy the time thats left.

I'm sorry what your going through and I feel your pain.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emmylou*



Emmylou said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> My 10 and 1/2 year old golden has just been diagnosed with bone cancer. She still seems happy and lively in herself but she has lumps appearing and getting bigger all over. They removed one off of her tongue but werent able to remove the others under her arms as they are too close to tissue. Has anyone lost a dog to this and how long should i expect to have her around? Its not sunk in yet as she is still herself i am thinking i still have loads of time with her but my heart is breaking that she might not be around for much longer. Thank you


Emmylou: I am so sorry about your news. I would just love her and treasure her every single day and watch her closely that she does not suffer. What did the vet say? There are many others on here who have gone through osteosarcoma. I did a search for you.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=8748361


----------



## Emmylou (Sep 6, 2014)

Ahh thank you i will take a look.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emmylou*

Go to the* search brown bar *on this forum, type in osteosarcoma and hit go and pages of topics on it will come up.
Praying for your baby!


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

I am so sorry, that is the news none of us want to hear. The only person who knows how much time they have is our "maker". In my experience, I have a friend who dog got the diagnosis 4 years ago and is still thriving. Then I also have a friend who's dog passed four month after diagnosis. So much of the time it depends on quality of life. Enjoy everyday, find a great vet experienced in cancer treatment to monitor her, keep her pain-free and all you have to do is love her  Will be thinking of you


----------



## Emmylou (Sep 6, 2014)

We lost our gorgeous girl today. I can't begin to tell you how I feel. I just hope in time it gets easier! Heartbroken!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I am so sorry that you had to say goodbye to your sweet girl!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So sorry. &#55357;&#56851;


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm very sorry...


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your grief- they are precious to us, and a part of our homes and lives, and don't live our lifespans... so we go through loss, over and over, because the joy they give us is worth the pain. Keep her comfy and happy, and you will know when it is time to let her go.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very very sorry. I lost my beloved 12 1/2 year old Irish Setter, Boots to bone cancer back in '97. I had exactly 10 weeks to the day from date of diagnosis until he was gone...and it was about 9 weeks longer than my vet thought due to the so very aggressive type of bone cancer he had. I treasure every dayof those many years we had him and I know you will do the same.

I am one who has trouble not having a dog in my life and have for most of my 70 years (next month). I lost my last golden retriever, Honey, to lymphoma at age "at least 13 (she was adopted) last Aug. 13 and on Aug. 31 we adopted a blind Great Pyrenees, age 7 and lost him just 3 1/3 weeks later to hemangioscrcoma. The resuce allowed us to chose another dog and we agin chose a 7 year old, but in good health. and we got him Sept. 30 and then Feb. of this year, we adopted an 11 year old golden girl..

I know some are like me and need a dog in their lives as soon as possible. Others take months or even a year or more before they bring themselves to bring another dog into their life. Take the time you need, but by all means, bring another dog into your life. Both of our pyrs and our last two goldens were rescues.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry. I'm sure she knew through all of her 10 1/2 years how much you loved and treasured her as a member of your family, and that's the best gift you could have given her, with her sweet, loving, trusting heart.


----------

